# Gimp sans X11



## cfleck (May 4, 2005)

Is there a Gimp out there that has been ported so as not to require X11?

It bothers me.


----------



## Viro (May 4, 2005)

This is not possible yet. GTK+ has not been ported to Aqua, and until it is you will always need X11. There appears to be some work being done to remove the X11 dependency of GTK. Have a look at http://www.macgimp.org/index.php?page=27 for more information.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 4, 2005)

Nope.  The closest it comes is Gimp.app:
http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/

Very friendly, easy, good build of The Gimp.  Updated frequently.


----------



## HateEternal (May 5, 2005)

gimp.app is pretty solid, yes it is still X11 so you don't get to have the menu's on the menu bar. This doesn't really bother me, my biggest problem with it is that you have to click on a window to set it active and then click on a brush or tool to select it, so essentially you have to double click. This took me a while to get used to.


----------



## pds (May 5, 2005)

if you just need a simple editor, try seashore. It is cocoa-ized gimp code, but rather scaled down.


----------



## Viro (May 5, 2005)

Good stuff. Seashore looks like a fairly simple alternative to Gimp.


----------



## cfleck (May 5, 2005)

That "double clicking" is what drives me nuts.


----------



## HateEternal (May 5, 2005)

Actually, I just noticed there is a script included in the Gimp.app disk image,that is called Turn on X11 follows mouse. I ran it and now you don't need to double click. IDK if you have to do it everytime you start X11 or just once. Ahhhh so much better


----------



## HateEternal (May 5, 2005)

Do you guys know if the Gimp.app is compiled with multi cpu support? I couldn't find it anywhere on the site.


----------



## mdnky (May 6, 2005)

.


----------

